# Farewell, James Holzhauer!



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

For any fellow Jeopardy watchers.

I've been waiting for this. I was totally over him. He annoyed me with his stupid little quirks.

I was cheering loudly for this woman as soon as she started making high bets. I'm eager to see how she'll play.


----------

